

BioShock Infinite Lighting - lazyloop
http://solid-angle.blogspot.de/2014/03/bioshock-infinite-lighting.html

======
mechanize
This was just posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7341441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7341441)

